# Lady Gaga



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a buddy that thinks she's the hottest thing in the world, and i've read a couple posts on here talk about how good she looks....I DON'T GET IT....




























this is the first pic that comes up when you google "Lady gaga hot"









I'm sorry, but...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Her ass is outta control.. I used to think she was hot too till I saw her dress like a tampon to an award show... I'd still hit it though


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Id hit it....after a quick undercarridge inspection


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

she is not hot at all 
and that "doodle" think she got in pens ,ehh
even her posture kinda reminds me man posture


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Her ass is outta control.. I used to think she was hot too till I saw her dress like a tampon to an award show... I'd still hit it though


saying i'd hit it doesn't make her hot though i mean sh*t if i was drunk i'd do her too..only from behind though.

the fact that she's a celebrity means i'd do it just to tell all my friends about it either way, but if she wasn't mega famous I'd have to be pretty tanked. i just don't think she's that attractive


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dunno dude she just has some kind of appeal.. Maybe because she always sings so dirty and acts dirty in her vids... Did I say her ass was outta control?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Isn't the rumor that she has AIS or something like that? I'd be weirded out just because of that...

No, I didn't misspell AIDS.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shes got a fit body. but if im gonna hit it im first gonna check shes all p*ssy and then im gonna put a bag over that f*ck ugly face of hers.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

these pictures are the first im seeing of her, and its hard to gauge cus she dresses like a bell end and those huge glasses that make me think "is she hiding something?". looks like she has a decent body.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't find him attractive at all.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like her style because she is an odd duck. She isn't ugly but she isn't the hottest thing either.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

CichlidAddict said:


> I don't find him attractive at all.


^Agreed^


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I must be out of the loop.... I dont even know who this broad is?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I must be out of the loop.... I dont even know who this broad is?


good, a blind test subject...hot or not?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Boobah said:


> I must be out of the loop.... I dont even know who this broad is?


good, a blind test subject...hot or not?
[/quote]

I dont think she looks like a man, but I dont think her get ups and outfits help her in the polls either. If she were some regular broad at a party, I'd try and nail her.

EDIT: and to come to my consensus I had to google other pictures of her. Seems whenever somebody talks a girl down, they always post the worst pics.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I must be out of the loop.... I dont even know who this broad is?


good, a blind test subject...hot or not?
[/quote]

I dont think she looks like a man, but I dont think her get ups and outfits help her in the polls either. If she were some regular broad at a party, I'd try and nail her.

EDIT: and to come to my consensus I had to google other pictures of her. Seems whenever somebody talks a girl down, they always post the worst pics.
[/quote]

those were the images that came up when i googled "lady gaga" and "lady gaga hot"

the only pictures I can find of her where she doesn't look like a dude are the ones where she's covering her face.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Like pcrose said, she's odd. I like that. I like women that are different. And not different as in having a penis.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would tear that ass up


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> I don't find him attractive at all.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The pics you guys put up sucked! You gotta get her in full music video apparel.....
















^^I know that pic was heavily fucked with, but shes a celebrity. That's how your supposed to see um. I would imagine if they didnt do touch ups on jennifer aniston (sp?) and cortney cox there old asses would look shitty too.








Shes just a crazy bitch. If a decent looking girl walked into a bar and imediately hit another chick with a bottle, I would instantly want to bed her down too!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Most of you guys like asian chicks anyway. I have seen all those posts in BullSnakes thread. ''OMFG asian chicks on [email protected]@[email protected]@!! So HAWWTT''

Lady gaga is not bad id tap it. Most of you are just saying shes but ugly but I know if her or any woman walked past you that you would pound your meat as soon as you got home.

I have been drinking.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Mattones said:


> Most of you guys like asian chicks anyway. I have seen all those posts in BullSnakes thread. ''OMFG asian chicks on [email protected]@[email protected]@!! So HAWWTT''
> 
> Lady gaga is not bad id tap it. Most of you are just saying shes but ugly but I know if her or any woman walked past you that you would pound your meat as soon as you got home.
> 
> *I have been drinking.*


classic.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DMorons!
She has a Shlong! we pointed this out last conversation with that dude who liked her, and i had to ruin his dream
cause my wife was bing a bitch and didnt let me get beer.
Well guess what, I got my beer and then some, and she still has a penis.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ ASS!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

she has a penis but it grows out of her ass.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I do not find guys attractive.

There's a messed up video on youtube, type in lady gaga (male organ). See what you get at a live performance.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Who the hell is Lady Gaga??


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

You all know that you'd tap anything on two legs if you knew you wouldnt get caught so saying Id tap that doesnt mean squat. Why people are gaga over her is beyond me. Just another chick. Apparently your only hot if your famous anymore. Oh yeah her music sucks too.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Plowboy said:


> ^^^ ASS!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

so far the pics posted of her being hot are so professionally altered that they would make f*cking ru paul look hot...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am confused on why people think she has a penis? She doesn't look like a dude in my opinion . I guess people think she has a penis because she is Bi?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Boobah said:


> so far the pics posted of her being hot are so professionally altered that they would make f*cking ru paul look hot...


I said they were heavily worked on, but I still say I don't care. If I cared I would cancel my subscription to Playboy and Maxim.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

she looks slightly handicapped...why should I know who this person is?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ shes a pop singer


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

poop


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

she doesnt have a dick, shes an art school dropout and likes shock performance. but she wants you to question whether she has a dick and whether shes crazy or not. both those answers are no.

shes not the hottest, but she aint ugly.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> DMorons!
> She has a Shlong! we pointed this out last conversation with that dude who liked her, and i had to ruin his dream
> cause my wife was bing a bitch and didnt let me get beer.
> Well guess what, I got my beer and then some, and she still has a penis.


New Sig Quote!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I am confused on why people think she has a penis? She doesn't look like a dude in my opinion . I guess people think she has a penis because she is Bi?


Youtube it. Theres an interesting live performance she/he has.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> she doesnt have a dick, shes an art school dropout and likes shock performance. but she wants you to question whether she has a dick and whether shes crazy or not. both those answers are no.
> 
> shes not the hottest, but she aint ugly.


Stupit Lies!
The broad herself even admitted it. Plus, her "style: she stole it from some other older broad.
But she does have a shlong. Shes a well admitted hermaphrodite.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

The one and only time I've seen "her" is on the MTV video awards and she looked 100% man.
Any pics that make "her" look like a chick have been doctored.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have been all over youtube and they got some real close ups and she does not have a D*ck just looks like a nice fat vajj. She has a ton of money so I would tap it and then go tap her bank account.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Not hot but that one pic with brunette hair she looks the best.
Not a pretty face but a nice body


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I have been all over youtube and they got some real close ups and she does not have a D*ck just looks like a nice fat vajj. She has a ton of money so I would tap it and then go tap her bank account.


One more time, cause im sure im going to have to say this over.
SHE, which means, her, Laday GaGa...ADMITTED, which means confriming/admitting, she HAD, as in has, presently in her posession, a c*ck, which means Penis.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Gordeez said:


> I have been all over youtube and they got some real close ups and she does not have a D*ck just looks like a nice fat vajj. She has a ton of money so I would tap it and then go tap her bank account.


One more time, cause im sure im going to have to say this over.
SHE, which means, her, Laday GaGa...ADMITTED, which means confriming/admitting, she HAD, as in has, presently in her posession, a c*ck, which means Penis.

[/quote]
Link please as I know not of this lady gaga but am intrested now!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Gordeez said:


> I have been all over youtube and they got some real close ups and she does not have a D*ck just looks like a nice fat vajj. She has a ton of money so I would tap it and then go tap her bank account.


One more time, cause im sure im going to have to say this over.
SHE, which means, her, Laday GaGa...ADMITTED, which means confriming/admitting, she HAD, as in has, presently in her posession, a c*ck, which means Penis.
[/quote]

Yeah and Megan Fox also joked she was born a man and the internet world took it seriously...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I have been all over youtube and they got some real close ups and she does not have a D*ck just looks like a nice fat vajj. She has a ton of money so I would tap it and then go tap her bank account.


One more time, cause im sure im going to have to say this over.
SHE, which means, her, Laday GaGa...ADMITTED, which means confriming/admitting, she HAD, as in has, presently in her posession, a c*ck, which means Penis.
[/quote]

Yeah and Megan Fox also joked she was born a man and the internet world took it seriously...
[/quote]
No, but she has toe Thumbs.
Megan Fox JOKED about it. Lady Gaga didnt JOKE about it. See the difference?






"Its not something that I'm ashamed of, just isn't something that I go around telling everyone. Yes. I have both male and female genitalia, but i consider myself a female," she reportedly wrote in a blog back in December 2008.

"I think this is a great opportunity to make other multiple gendered people feel more comfortable with their bodies. I'm sexy, I'm hot."

Just take the loss and get over it, SHE HAS A SHLONG!!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Gordeez, I was born a woman. Now it must be true because I said it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Hey Gordeez, I was born a woman. Now it must be true because I said it.


so you love the c*ck!!! it's nothing new TWTR....

I'm out...woot


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Hey Gordeez, I was born a woman. Now it must be true because I said it.


so you love the c*ck!!! it's nothing new TWTR....

I'm out...woot
[/quote]
For this is true. We have known.

TWTR: I guess, if you want to keep believing shes not a hermaphrodite, then, well, more power to you. But its out there like her.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Id still do her LOL!!!







:nod:







:nod:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Id still do her LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c*ck and all...?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pingu loves teh c*ck


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What the hell you could do her and then she could do you. LMAO


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> What the hell you could do her and then she could do you. LMAO


See now, that there? That's just wrong.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> What the hell you could do her and then she could do you. LMAO


See now, that there? That's just wrong.
[/quote]

yea, well apparently more members of this site...swing that way than the general public.

wheres 2p2f!


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

i definitely checked on the video lady gaga male organ and your definitely right. that is not a vagina that flops out when she gets off the bike. if you notice when she leans up off the bike she reaches down to adjust something. then she gets off the bike and you can see it clear as day. no vagina lips are THAT big to hang out like that. dude. unless the video was tampered with...shes got a penis


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

PENIS FTW!!!

i bet she loves giving men a good buggering


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i just read the most amazing comment on a video of her dong falling out.

"f*ck it i'd just push it to the side as long as there's some heat up there"


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^ blahahahaha


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Meh....Gaga. Would much rather smash Pixie Lott, 18 years old!!...plus she doesnt have a wang...









Comparison. Gaga on the right with the fugly hair style. And my Pixie....did i mention she was 18?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> Meh....Gaga. Would much rather smash Pixie Lott, 18 years old!!...plus she doesnt have a wang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean this chick? Pixie?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL!! we all have bad days right?, and that is one of the craziest mugshots i've ever saw!!

Shes hot!!....end of.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Meh....Gaga. Would much rather smash Pixie Lott, 18 years old!!...plus she doesnt have a wang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean this chick? Pixie?








[/quote]

haha...gordo for motm!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

He found the one bad picture of Pixie, beginning to think Gordeez doesnt like women.

Oh and I found a picture of lady gaga with her tampon string hanging out, but I dont think thats appropriate for the site.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

are you sure it's not the string for the back door beads?...the worst pics you can find of someone is the same look you wake up too.

<-----no a want


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> He found the one bad picture of Pixie, beginning to think Gordeez doesnt like women.
> 
> Oh and I found a picture of lady gaga with her tampon string hanging out, but I dont think thats appropriate for the site.


Right, cause i dont enjoy looking at chicks with dicks, i dont like women.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Id bust in her eye so she can see my fry.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

shiver905 said:


> Id bust in her eye so she can see my fry.











That literally had me busting up. Till I asked the wife.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

lady gagas new song is pretty awesome haha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Mattones said:


> lady gagas new song is pretty awesome haha


And you wonder why you get ran off of the road by people in civics!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> lady gagas new song is pretty awesome haha


And you wonder why you get ran off of the road by people in civics!








[/quote]
owned!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Plowboy said:


>


no need to give the guy sh*t...I think he knows he's canadian by now.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> Meh....Gaga. Would much rather smash Pixie Lott, 18 years old!!...plus she doesnt have a wang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean this chick? Pixie?








[/quote]
thats not pixie lott... thats pixie geldof ... daughter of bob geldof... she's a proper munter









pixie lott always looks hot


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I see, didnt know there was more than 1 pixie...lol

A munter? Whats that? Like a Socialite?
A rslut whos parents are rich and theyre out there in town skanking it up?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> I see, didnt know there was more than 1 pixie...lol
> 
> A munter? Whats that? Like a Socialite?
> A rslut whos parents are rich and theyre out there in town skanking it up?


munter = ugly bitch


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pixie lott is always sexy because shes from Essex yeh boi


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Alexx said:


> I see, didnt know there was more than 1 pixie...lol
> 
> A munter? Whats that? Like a Socialite?
> A rslut whos parents are rich and theyre out there in town skanking it up?


munter = ugly bitch :laugh:
[/quote]
Sweet deal. Got new words to tell the wife's friends without being rude.
bunch of a f*cking munters! It sounds sweet!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

this thread is my claim to fame fyi..never had a thread go this long. completely off topic and still going strong.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Lady Gaga is definitely worth of an ALABAMA HOT POCKET!!!!!


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> Lady Gaga is definitely worth of an ALABAMA HOT POCKET!!!!!


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...ma%20hot-pocket

JEEEEESSSUSSSS

I... learned something new today....


----------

